# ath wireless driver



## Desreguard (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey all, I have a Sony Vaio laptop that is using the Intel WiFi Link 5100 wireless chipset, from the little research that I have done some people have had to upgrade their systems to 8.X-STABLE to get this to work. Im currently running 8.2-RELEASE, has anyone gotten this driver to work w/o upgrading? I put 


```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

in my /etc/boot/loader.conf

but I still cant see the ath interface. Do I really need to update or am I overlooking something?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 20, 2011)

I assume you mean /boot/loader.conf. These settings will do nothing in /etc/boot/loader.conf.


----------



## Desreguard (Aug 20, 2011)

yea you are correct thats my mistake


----------



## zeissoctopus (Aug 22, 2011)

Desreguard said:
			
		

> Hey all, I have a Sony Vaio laptop that is using the Intel WiFi Link 5100 wireless chipset
> ....
> ....
> 
> but I still cant see the ath interface. Do I really need to update or am I overlooking something?



Your Intel Wifi Link 5100 be supported by iwn interface rather than ath interface.
You may read manpage of iwn and ath for checking hardwares repectively.

```
man iwn
man ath
```


----------

